# engineer / arch for stage payments



## paleface (4 Jan 2011)

In terms of getting someone to sign off on stage payments for mortgage draw downs on a self build, do the banks have a list of competent people that they would recommend or is it up to the individual, myself in this case to get someone and then seek approval from the bank for that person?

thanks in advance


----------



## onq (4 Jan 2011)

The banks may have a list of preferred people, acceptable qualifications and may also list people they have used before, but any registerd architect should be acceptable in principle.

You can check whether or not the architect is registered on the RIAI website here: [broken link removed]

Some banks may also accept certs from persons with 10 years experience or more including chartered engineers and architectural technicians.

Be careful to ensure thatif you're using the same person to sign off on the completed dwelling, that their certificates / opinions of compliance are acceptable to the Incorporated Law Society.

Because when you eventually come ot sell your house, the quality of the certificate will be looked at by the purchasers solicitor.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## kkelliher (9 Jan 2011)

and more important than anything is to make sure they have Professional Indemnity Insurance for their works.

I would advise that you get a quantity surveyor to assist on items of cost and Architect/Engineer to assist on items of design and workmanship as I have seen so many times where trying to get one person to do both ends in overpayments to contractors and poor certification


----------



## onq (9 Jan 2011)

kkeliher

I sense an agenda here however its one I think may get more widespread support.
Even if the quantity surveyor brought in by the builder, once the figures are all down on paper it takes the wheeling and dealing to a whole higher level.
Once rates are agreed, variations can be taken into account in a structured manner which doesn't facilitate prices for extras being pulled out of thin air by the builder.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should    legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on   the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jan 2011)

Everyone pushes their own corner onq.

Re. the OPs question .... banks do have names on their books locally .... 'cos they only accept reports from people that are acceptable to them.

When you have the list you can get prices etc. from them.

I'd also do my own inspection .... as you are the vested party .... it pays to have a good look around yourself.


----------



## onq (9 Jan 2011)

I was supporting kkeliher... in case you missed it...

ONQ.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Jan 2011)

I didn't.


----------



## RKQ (12 Jan 2011)

OP every Solicitor will have a list of acceptable Certifiers.
Or you could simply "let your fingers do the walking" or ask your family & friends for a recommendation.

Experience, P.I insurance, reputation & qualification are usually the most important requirements. Get at least 3 written quotes and remember "Stage payment inspection" is NOT the same as "Supervision".

(Just a note that the RIAI List is not conclusive yet - so don't depend on it.)


----------

